# Avatar/Pics?



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

What sites do you get your avatar pics from? Some of them are really cool!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is a photo I took.  I know others' are too.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is a picture of our kitty, Ashley.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 7, 2009)

I googled "onion"...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is supposed to be animated.  I can't remember the site it's from, just Google avatars.  

"Fun With Steak"


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

Is that from  a site like photo bucket?


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is one of my own photos.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 7, 2009)

My current avitar is a coach made of ice from the Fairbanks Ice Festival. It was resized using "Paint"

AC


----------



## miniman (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is my family, taken by a friend.


----------



## sattie (Jan 7, 2009)

I change mine up from time to time, some are personal pics, others I get from photo bucket or anywhere I see something interesting that I feel represents me.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess what I was really asking was what, if any sites you use for non personal pics? ThankX


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

I tried Googling free avatars and found mine. There's a boatload of them out there and it will be hard for you to choose one! Happy hunting.


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

Off topic slightly.....when does my profile picture get displayed on the boards??? How many posts does it require??????


----------



## QSis (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine's a photo of my tattoo.

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> Off topic slightly.....when does my profile picture get displayed on the boards??? How many posts does it require??????




It doesn't.  It's for your profile.  

If you want to have a picture appear on your posts, you have to add it as your avatar.  That's a separate process from the profile picture you put up.  It can be the same picture but you have to load it as an avatar.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 15, 2009)

jennifer75 - Your profile picture does not display on the boards. The picture that displays is your avitar.

User CP > edit Avitar (On the left side)

AC


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

D'oh!


----------



## Kathleen (May 23, 2011)

*South Park Me*

I'm at home today due to sniffles.  Not having much to do but sit here and wheeze, I made a "South Park Me."  It's free to do.  Here is the URL.  I love the internet!  

If anyone else makes a "South Park" character, please post!


----------



## pacanis (May 23, 2011)

QSis said:


> Mine's a photo of my tattoo.
> 
> Lee


 
I never knew that Red Sox avatar you used was your tatoo.


----------



## spork (May 23, 2011)

I'll check it out and maybe create a zombie south park fanged rabbit to post for your antihistamine-induced garden-neglected slumbering nightmares, Kathleen.  Google us for soup, and take care!


----------



## Kathleen (May 23, 2011)

Thanks!  I love soup.  Maybe your zombie will play waiter and bring it to me!


----------



## spork (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Kathleen (May 23, 2011)

spork said:


>





Simply awesome!


----------

